# Electric Bobcat CTL



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

Anyone heard about these? Just saw an advertisement, had to happen sooner or later.
Link:https://www.bobcat.com/company-info/innovation/all-electric-compact-loader


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow, only 4 hrs of work to a charge, they have work to do. Wonder if it has a heater and how much that would pull the battery down. Doesn’t sound arctic approved :laugh:


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

@WIPensFan 
have one yet?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I think I need to get into the charging cord replacement business….

The number of people driving away while still plugged in is going to be phenomenal.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Oooh boy!!!
I gotta start mining crypto so I can buy one of those. Or spreading salt with all the big boys/girls.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

WIPensFan said:


> Oooh boy!!!
> I gotta start mining crypto so I can buy one of those. Or spreading salt with all the big boys/girls.


You're gonna need a really big bucket


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Hydromaster said:


> You're gonna need a really big bucket


and a really small lot


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> You're gonna need a really big bucket


Let's not get into a bucket swingin contest now…


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Cold weather affects the battery life more than I thought in the Jeep. But this is a cool machine nonetheless. I bet HOA might start requiring these in early morning hrs, once they become more widely available and known about. Also, just an interesting thought. Instead of a diesel tank in the back of your pickup, a big battery you can charge the Bobcat from. Run through the trailer or just a long flexible enough cord. so you can plug in while on the move. Even if it gave you an extra hr or two by the time the route is done. The nice thing about electric is, it’s not using charge when it’s not called for. Whereas the diesel is always running. I always left my Bobcat running when going place to place. These will take over the industry now, because every manufacturer will have to offer one.
It’s just a matter of committing to the initial cost. We all do this all the time with new equipment so shouldn’t be too scary.
I’d love to have one of these to run around my neighborhood and make a quick $4-500 every time it snowed. But I probably can’t sit in one anymore for more than 5-10 minutes. 
I’ll have to live vicariously through you all now…


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

WIPensFan said:


> Cold weather affects the battery life more than I thought in the Jeep. But this is a cool machine nonetheless. I bet HOA might start requiring these in early morning hrs, once they become more widely available and known about. Also, just an interesting thought. Instead of a diesel tank in the back of your pickup, a big battery you can charge the Bobcat from. Run through the trailer or just a long flexible enough cord. so you can plug in while on the move. Even if it gave you an extra hr or two by the time the route is done. The nice thing about electric is, it's not using charge when it's not called for. Whereas the diesel is always running. I always left my Bobcat running when going place to place. These will take over the industry now, because every manufacturer will have to offer one.
> It's just a matter of committing to the initial cost. We all do this all the time with new equipment so shouldn't be too scary.
> I'd love to have one of these to run around my neighborhood and make a quick $4-500 every time it snowed. But I probably can't sit in one anymore for more than 5-10 minutes.
> I'll have to live vicariously through you all now…


What do you find in terms of the battery life and cold weather with the jeep?


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

WIPensFan said:


> Cold weather affects the battery life more than I thought in the Jeep. But this is a cool machine nonetheless. I bet HOA might start requiring these in early morning hrs, once they become more widely available and known about. Also, just an interesting thought. Instead of a diesel tank in the back of your pickup, a big battery you can charge the Bobcat from. Run through the trailer or just a long flexible enough cord. so you can plug in while on the move. Even if it gave you an extra hr or two by the time the route is done. The nice thing about electric is, it's not using charge when it's not called for. Whereas the diesel is always running. I always left my Bobcat running when going place to place. These will take over the industry now, because every manufacturer will have to offer one.
> It's just a matter of committing to the initial cost. We all do this all the time with new equipment so shouldn't be too scary.
> I'd love to have one of these to run around my neighborhood and make a quick $4-500 every time it snowed. But I probably can't sit in one anymore for more than 5-10 minutes.
> I'll have to live vicariously through you all now…


You mean a battery the size of a small trailer maybe to recharge a piece of equipment like this. Plus you would need the time. It would be better to have a big extension cord and operate this piece of equipment like they do large mining excavotors that are electric.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> What do you find in terms of the battery life and cold weather with the jeep?


Takes away about 10-15% battery life. But the Jeep is a hybrid truly, not all electric like this machine. But yeah, you will lose some battery life just because of cold.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

RichardBongIII said:


> You mean a battery the size of a small trailer maybe to recharge a piece of equipment like this. Plus you would need the time. It would be better to have a big extension cord and operate this piece of equipment like they do large mining excavotors that are electric.


Not necessarily that big of an accessory battery. My 17kWh battery in my Jeep fits under the back seats. I would say 3-4 of those stacked would easily fit in the bed of a pickup. Maybe get you 3 hrs. Because the Bobcat is 62kWh battery? IDK. I'm not gonna pretend I know enough or am an expert in these electric machines and vehicles. I don't even know half the crap mines does. I get in and go. I think this stuff is exciting though.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Or we go to work and refine Tesla's idea?


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

WIPensFan said:


> Not necessarily that big of an accessory battery. My 17kWh battery in my Jeep fits under the back seats. I would say 3-4 of those stacked would easily fit in the bed of a pickup. Maybe get you 3 hrs. Because the Bobcat is 62kWh battery? IDK. I'm not gonna pretend I know enough or am an expert in these electric machines and vehicles. I don't even know half the crap mines does. I get in and go. I think this stuff is exciting though.


Most people seem not to know the difference between "hybrid" and "electric" vehicles.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Small battery powered equipment does have a place just not everyplace.
It would be from running inside buildings like airports and stadiums, etc....for new construction and demo clean up or moving materials around.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> It would be from running inside buildings like airports and stadiums, etc....for new construction and demo clean up or moving materials around.


Problem is alot of these new choked out Tier 4 engines can work indoors now too...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Problem is alot of these new choked out Tier 4 engines can work indoors now too...


Yes... few years ago when battery powered handheld pwr Eq came oot did people in the green industry ever think gas powered handheld Eq be band in some city's?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mountain Bob said:


> Most people seem not to know the difference between "hybrid" and "electric" vehicles.


.
They're both junk...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Yes... few years ago when battery powered handheld pwr Eq came oot did people in the green industry ever think gas powered handheld Eq be band in some city's?


Seems those bannings are about their precious ears and not their air...


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Mark Oomkes said:


> .
> They're both junk...


Have to disagree. If I was a suburbanite with a 50 mile or more daily commute,I would own a Prius, if the price was right. But then,I used to work on them,and know the quality, But boy do I have some stories about stupid Prius owners!!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Seems those bannings are about their precious ears and not their air...


Give it time and the huggers will throw in on the crusade. Seems every year more lakes aren't allowing 2stroke motors to be run on them.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Small battery powered equipment does have a place just not everyplace.
> It would be from running inside buildings like airports and stadiums, etc....for new construction and demo clean up or moving materials around.


Not anymore Buff, these things are taking over. You can't stop progress. Here to stay.


Mark Oomkes said:


> .
> They're both junk...


C'mon now… you're just tired from those 8 all nighters.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> Not anymore Buff, these things are taking over. You can't stop progress. Here to stay.
> 
> C'mon now… you're just tired from those 8 all nighters.


Remote locations or locations with no power available is where fail unless you swap battery's and recharge where power is available


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> .
> They're both junk...


https://www.liebherr.com/external/products/products-assets/605102/Product brochure T 236.pdf


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

WIPensFan said:


> Not anymore Buff, these things are taking over. You can't stop progress. Here to stay.
> 
> C'mon now… you're just tired from those 8 all nighters.


I think most people see that electric has great potential but accessibility to recharge a car isn't one of them. And unless you get to install a recharging station at all of your clients location I don't see Bobcat's electric skid steer being viable in many locations. Especially ones like clearing a sub division development when you don't power from a pole. What are you going to tow around a 300Kw plus generator set power your electric excavator , skid steer, and other equipment? That would seem to defeat the entire green nature of the project.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Remote locations or locations with no power available is where fail unless you swap battery's and recharge where power is available





RichardBongIII said:


> I think most people see that electric has great potential but accessibility to recharge a car isn't one of them. And unless you get to install a recharging station at all of your clients location I don't see Bobcat's electric skid steer being viable in many locations. Especially ones like clearing a sub division development when you don't power from a pole. What are you going to tow around a 300Kw plus generator set power your electric excavator , skid steer, and other equipment? That would seem to defeat the entire green nature of the project.


I mean, it's not gonna be overnight, but you know there are companies working on these issues right now. Need power in remote locations, bring it with you…


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

WIPensFan said:


> Not anymore Buff, these things are taking over. You can't stop progress. Here to stay.
> 
> C'mon now… you're just tired from those 8 all nighters.


Taking over? Not even in your grandkids lifetime, especially with what is happening to our economy. Remember electric cars have been around since the 1800's, if they were so great,we would already be using them. Mass produced hybrids have been around since the first Prius, and the technology has not vastly improved,except for regenerative braking, and it has been around in other industries for a long time.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BUFF said:


> Remote locations or locations with no power available is where fail unless you swap battery's and recharge where power is available


And how heavy are the batteries???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> And how heavy are the batteries???


The mower we demoed would require a fork truck at minimum to swap the battery. Or 6 guys that don't wear hey dudes.

And it isn't like a car battree...no easy swap.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> I mean, it's not gonna be overnight, but you know there are companies working on these issues right now. Need power in remote locations, bring it with you…


LOL...satellite power like satellite interweb?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

RichardBongIII said:


> https://www.liebherr.com/external/products/products-assets/605102/Product brochure T 236.pdf


And?

Locomotives have electric motors as well. Have for many years. Mostly has to do with available torque from electric motors vs internal combustion enjins.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

WIPensFan said:


> I mean, it's not gonna be overnight, but you know there are companies working on these issues right now. Need power in remote locations, bring it with you…


There are companies working on using microwave transmission for electricity. I have to wonder what would happen to the poor person that you puts his or her hand in between the reciever and beam of a Microwave Transmission or power to your remote station. It would seem to me that would remove said hand.


----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And?
> 
> Locomotives have electric motors as well. Have for many years. Mostly has to do with available torque from electric motors vs internal combustion enjins.


My point was simply that we've been using different forms of hybrid power for decades. So, I cannot understand why you think they suck? Or even all electric will suck as you say.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

RichardBongIII said:


> My point was simply that we've been using different forms of hybrid power for decades. So, I cannot understand why you think they suck? Or even all electric will suck as you say.


And if you put some thought into it, you would realize the only place these hybrids have existed for decades is in huge machinery. Locomotives, mining applications. And very limited usage.

So yes, for smaller things like vehicles, skidsteers, etc they suck.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

m_ice said:


> And how heavy are the batteries???


Would need a boom to remove and install.... unless there was a sit load of same batterys linked to together


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mountain Bob said:


> Taking over? Not even in your grandkids lifetime, especially with what is happening to our economy. Remember electric cars have been around since the 1800's, if they were so great,we would already be using them. Mass produced hybrids have been around since the first Prius, and the technology has not vastly improved,except for regenerative braking, and it has been around in other industries for a long time.


You're wrong on this one Bob, full speed ahead with all electric. Everything is moving so fast. I didn't think they would have an electric skid steer this fast, did you?? And since Teslas have come out, look at all the electric vehicle options now. 


m_ice said:


> And how heavy are the batteries???


Haha, heavy. One could presumably lift them while wearing HeyDudes, but otherwise, too heavy.


Mark Oomkes said:


> And if you put some thought into it, you would realize the only place these hybrids have existed for decades is in huge machinery. Locomotives, mining applications. And very limited usage.
> 
> So yes, for smaller things like vehicles, skidsteers, etc they suck.


Mark, how do you know they suck?? They are just starting it all up more mainstream. I bet if you were to run that Electric Bobcat for 4 hrs, you'd never want to be in one with a Diesel engine again. The only drawback is run time.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

WIPensFan said:


> You're wrong on this one Bob, full speed ahead with all electric. Everything is moving so fast. I didn't think they would have an electric skid steer this fast, did you?? And since Teslas have come out, look at all the electric vehicle options now.
> 
> Haha, heavy. One could presumably lift them while wearing HeyDudes, but otherwise, too heavy.
> 
> Mark, how do you know they suck?? They are just starting it all up more mainstream. I bet if you were to run that Electric Bobcat for 4 hrs, you'd never want to be in one with a Diesel engine again. The only drawback is run time.


Electric inside and outside fork lifts,man lifts and moveable platforms have been around,and in use, for many years. A skid steer is not a huge technological leap.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> The only drawback is run time.


And this is why they suck.

I know...it's electric vs hybrid.

I demoed an electric mower. Far more negatives than positives. Plus it was over $10k more than a comparable gas powered ZTR.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And this is why they suck.
> 
> I know...it's electric vs hybrid.
> 
> I demoed an electric mower. Far more negatives than positives. Plus it was over $10k more than a comparable gas powered ZTR.


That's a good point, cost is a big issue as well.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mountain Bob said:


> Electric inside and outside fork lifts,man lifts and moveable platforms have been around,and in use, for many years. A skid steer is not a huge technological leap.


True, but a skid steer does so much more work. That requires a lot of power and many many more functions.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> That's a good point, cost is a big issue as well.


Not only is initial cost more, but performance is inferior. Double kick in the nuts.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

20 percent of first-time EV buyers went back to internal combustion.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

And then there’s. every time you convert energy into another form or use electricity to charge batterys you’re losing.

The most important component in the EV is the lithium-ion rechargeable battery which relies on critical mineral commodities such as cobalt, graphite, lithium, and manganese. Tracing the source of these minerals, in what is called “full-cycle economics”, it becomes apparent that EVs create a trail of dirt from the mining and processing of minerals upstream.

According to Professor Kelly, if we replace all of the UK vehicle fleet with EVs, assuming they use the most resource-frugal next-generation batteries, we would need the following materials: about twice the annual global production of cobalt; three quarters of the world’s production lithium carbonate; nearly the entire world production of neodymium; and more than half the world’s production of copper in 2018.

It’s going to be interesting when all these mandates pushing electric vehicles get rolled back because production isn’t there.

and we will need to build a whole bunch of nuclear power plants and build up the grid. 

oh and let’s not even get into the mining for the metal needed to build the grid and the petroleum needed. 

and all the copper for those extension cords


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

WIPensFan said:


> True, but a skid steer does so much more work. That requires a lot of power and many many more functions.


You can put a bucket or plow on an electric fork lift. No huge technological leap. Made for different jobs is the only difference.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I demoed an electric mower. Far more negatives than positives. Plus it was over $10k more than a comparable gas powered ZTR.


You sure? Good grief, cannot wait for those $40 lawns this year!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Just watched this video. Guy says they sold the first batch to Sunbelt Rental and these machines cost 3x what a diesel powered machine costs!! That's crazy! Also, as I suspected, he says the rental companies are working on trailer batteries that can be used to recharge in the field. Short video you can learn a bit about the machine. They also make a mini-excavator too.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> Just watched this video. Guy says they sold the first batch to Sunbelt Rental and these machines cost 3x what a diesel powered machine costs!! That's crazy! Also, as I suspected, he says the rental companies are working on trailer batteries that can be used to recharge in the field. Short video you can learn a bit about the machine. They also make a mini-excavator too.


Meh... Let me know when they slap a 4bt in one that roles coal...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

“Beast Mode” would be pretty fun though!


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Bucket shaker..... I'm in

Is it me or does that cab look smaller than the diesel version.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

DeVries said:


> Bucket shaker..... I'm in
> 
> Is it me or does that cab look smaller than the diesel version.


Look to be about the same


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

This is the future!!! 50hp out of a 25hp pre emissions engine, when do you ever use the full potential of 50hp for continued use


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

WIPensFan said:


> Just watched this video. Guy says they sold the first batch to Sunbelt Rental and these machines cost 3x what a diesel powered machine costs!! That's crazy! Also, as I suspected, he says the rental companies are working on trailer batteries that can be used to recharge in the field. Short video you can learn a bit about the machine. They also make a mini-excavator too.


Terrible idea renting EV machines. A gimmick. Bet that doesn't last long. Rental is the hardest usage form for machines and that untested in the field/inferior/short term power technology is going to win over proven power plants? I doubt it.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

just read all that, electric is going to happen like it or not.
in the short term anyone buying electric better have a advanced degree in electrician/technician or a dealership they can depend on.
cause I suggest if it is more than a fuse you are down and dead in the snow.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Chineau said:


> just read all that, electric is going to happen like it or not.
> in the short term anyone buying electric better have a advanced degree in electrician/technician or a dealership they can depend on.
> cause I suggest if it is more than a fuse you are down and dead in the snow.


Haha, yep. That would apply to me! Trailer wiring used to give me fits!!


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

I like the idea of electric, there was a electric sweeper in another thread and it interested me so I phoned them and asked well it is 200k to get in the game that is a big chuck of change for anyone of us.
how to make a transition is the question I think, a couple thousand a month on fuel makes me think how can I save and I do think about the exhaust, at least now being on the surface I don't have to share the same air.
if I had 200k to spend a shop and store front would be more advantageous than some new tech.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)




----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)




----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Zero emissions???


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Zero emissions???


Not to build or maintain


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> Not to build or maintain


Or operate...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or operate...


Or to dispose of


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

scholzee said:


> View attachment 231281


Cool, the blue lettering and graphics match my Jeep. Man Card reinstated!!


----------



## eludemann (Feb 13, 2010)

How do you use your hydraulic attachments? Do you need to convert them to electric actuators?


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

buy new stuff!


----------

